# What is the .m2 directory?



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 5, 2017)

Doing some clean up and noticed the .m2 dot directory which looks like I haven't accessed it since May of 2016. I don't recognize the contents and it looks like it's Java or JasperServer related. 

Can I remove that? It's 380MB.


----------



## ljboiler (Apr 5, 2017)

.m2 is where the Java Maven tool keeps its housekeeping stuff and downloads things when building a Java project.  If you're not actively building Java projects, probably don't need it.


----------

